# New Fish



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Got some new fish last night.

Here's my Pike. Any idea what kind it is?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

#2


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Royal


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Was sold to me as a green phantom pleco. I think it's an L200


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I have no idea what type of pike that is









but that royal and the L200 look awesome


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

GREAT pickups. Love the pike.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

love those pleco's


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet pictures


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice royal...nice grey lines..


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

wow thats awesome


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Kory said:


> Was sold to me as a green phantom pleco. I think it's an L200


 this guy looks to much like this guy "goldy sunshine"


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Awsome fish!!!!


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

Nice fish ! I think its a orange pike


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

TommyBlaze said:


> Nice fish ! I think its a orange pike


 Nope. Not an orange pike.

Orange pikes are actually... you guessed it! ... ORANGE!

I have the same, identical pike and although I can't tell you the scientific name or even the common name, I can tell you they get big...FAST.

Mine went from around 2" to over 5" within 8 wks as long as you let them eat as much as they want.

I feed mine ghost shrimp and small feeders. They will not take dead foods. (Or at least mine won't)

Anyway, when you find out what it is, drop me a pm and let me know. I'm dying to figure it out.

GOOD PICKUPS!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Pike kicks ass


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm no expert but I don't think orange pikes are orange when small, are they?
Either way, very cool!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i have that same sp of pike.. i believe its sp venezuala...

i had a pair 2 years ago that grew to 11 inches.. they where amazing.


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

> Nope. Not an orange pike.
> 
> Orange pikes are actually... you guessed it! ... ORANGE!


Looks orange on my screen.....my friend has one and yes it is more orange but it also has those black dots on his head and same markings


----------



## unknown (Sep 7, 2004)

That is a nice picture, but no, I don't know much about pikes.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

TommyBlaze said:


> > Nope. Not an orange pike.
> >
> > Orange pikes are actually... you guessed it! ... ORANGE!
> 
> ...


 NO its not an orange pike.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think there was a good link somewhere for pike cichilds....I'll try to hunt it down.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

acestro said:


> I think there was a good link somewhere for pike cichilds....I'll try to hunt it down.


 do you mean this one? http://www.geocities.com/NapaValley/5491/articles.html

thats the best pike site i've seen yet









and no, that isnt an orange pike


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I think you might be right peacock.

http://www.geocities.com/NapaValley/5491/lugubrispage.html

I can't tell if that one has the red on the dorsal fin like mine does though.

I sure hope mine doesnt get 20 in


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Sampson said:


> TommyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> > Nice fish ! I think its a orange pike
> ...


 Mine is eating pretty well. I already got him eating cichlid sticks and shrimp pellets. Plus I've got about 400 african cichlid fry he can have.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Kory said:


> I think you might be right peacock.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/NapaValley/5491/lugubrispage.html
> 
> ...


 ya that does look alot like it. and that one on the site doesnt look like it has any red on its dorsal fin (but as you have seen they do change colors alot troughout adulthood just like many pikes do) and that one also looks a bit bigger than yours so it might have already outgrwn the red on its dorsal fin


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That's the page!!! Cool fish either way, you know there's maniacs on this board that would dig a 20" pike cichlid if you had to sell it.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

True but he's got a long way to go since he's only an inch and half right now.


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

TommyBlaze said:


> > Nope. Not an orange pike.
> >
> > Orange pikes are actually... you guessed it! ... ORANGE!
> 
> ...


 Yeah, unfortunately what looks orange "on your screen" is not the fish that was posted in the first two pictures of the post.

Try to follow along, ok?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice looking fish


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

> Try to follow along, ok?


Whta are you talking about iam lost


----------

